# My latest project--Market Tote



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, so all this talk of how to make cheap market totes got me to scheming... 
No, this isn't the cheapest route to go. I actually had to buy a Charm Pack. (Actually, I have several different Kansas Troubles charm packs that I picked through)
But, the backing fabric is nothing more than old jeans. And it was _so_ easy to put together. I had to cut the jeans into 5" squares (my favorite acrylic ruler is 5" wide, so it was super easy to do). Then it was nothing more than putting my charm square on top of a denim square, and layer them on another charm square and denim. I didn't quilt or attach them to each other in any other way since that's a small enough space it won't shift.

The front/back are both 3x3. And the sides and bottom are each 2x3.

The hardest part was the ragging.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Erin,
That look sooo cute! Are the dimensions you give for the front and bottom in feet or the size of the squares? I am bad when it come to spatial things. 

Adding the jeans backing really must make it super strong, what a great idea!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is beautiful, something anyone would be proud to own.Christmas gifts here we come! How did you do the lovely blanket stitching on the handles..machine or hand?

PQ


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe it's not blanket stitch maybe it's ragged! Should have looked better.

PQ


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, used2B, it's only as strong as the _thread_ that connects it. (So I locked every stitch, which I usually wouldn't have done)

So far as dimensions, I meant in terms of 5" squares. Ie, the front is 3x3 meaning it's 3, 5" squares wide by 3, 5" squares tall. 

Charm packs are really easy to find (do a Google and you'll find thousands of store's websites that carry them), and 5" is the standard size. 
My seam allowance was 1/2" to account for ragging.

Yes, PQ, the handles are ragged. 
They didn't come out _quite_ like i'd hoped, but maybe a few more washes will make 'em closer...


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely looks stronger than the ones I bought at the grocery store, they already tore.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

WOw! Isn't that cute! I would never have thought to do a rag quilt type tote, I love it!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Erin, Your tote is so beautiful !!!! I really love it !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Love it, love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really nice Erin!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job. Very cute.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

That almost looks like a purse!! YOu could get away w/ ppl thinking you have a purse and then BAM whip it out to be filled!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Cute bag! Mind if I copy it--so cute! I am in a bag making stage...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!
And copy away, NE. 
That's why I shared how I made it.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I really like what you have done! very, very nice!!! I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Erin that really is darling!


----------

